
Microsoft surprises with new dual-screen Surface Duo phone running Android - oedmarap
https://www.theverge.com/2019/10/2/20895128/microsoft-surface-duo-phone-foldable-screen-features-specs-price-release-date
======
ngcc_hk
Try and look at lenevo one. the Microsoft hardware magnetic keyboard seems to
overcome the soft keyboard issue. Good to try.

The dual screen is useful as I use two ipad for reading and writing at the
same time. It is just too small screen estate to work on my written project.

But I wish to have a paper like e-ink screen so to have the benefits of
reading without eye strain.

